# Can anyone reccommend some waterproof walkies?



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I need a good durable set of walkies with short almost unbreakable antennas. Any ideas?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For what?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

http://walkietalkieworld.com/waterproof-walkie-talkie/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Or More Waterproof...

http://ots.mwrc.net/en/product.php?product_id=44771


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Somebody oughta plug the pump in on you.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Or More Waterproof...
> 
> http://ots.mwrc.net/en/product.php?product_id=44771


Great for those deep sea plumbing emergencies. Lost City of Atlantis needs some work done. Lucrative annual jetting contract goes to the first person to find the place.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are endorsed by the "Men of the Manhole."


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Crazy stuff!!! and wife complain when I got home full of mud......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, it rears it's ugly head again. Seen it twice already, been burned into my memory and retinas. It has almost pushed out the memory of the two girls one cup video.

Heck, I'm sure a snorkel with a garden hose duct taped to it would be welcome there. Waterproof communication is probably the last thing on their minds.


----------

